# trolling motor question



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

So the lights are about ready, got all my modifications made, brackets are about finished and going to mount after the storm passes...have a question regarding using my trolling motor though...I know I could carry a battery and run it just fine but I thought I saw a few posts here about some of you guys running the trolling motor off your generators...I have the Honda 2000, how can I go about hooking up my trolling motor to the genny is my question and if this is actually possible!? Any tips or info is always greatly appreciated! Thanks for any responses in advance


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The generator doesn't put out enough amps to run the trolling motor but it will charge the batteries enough to extend the time you can run it.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

that makes sense! Thanks slayer, was trying to reduce some weight but whats one more battery right...geez! lol, my lil old 20 year old 1000+ hour 25HP Johnson might need replacing soon  haha


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Minnkota and motorguide draw around 42 amps give or take a few.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

got a little Great White I'll be using, been using it for years and looks like it will be the only part of my setup I won't have to change much!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

jhamilton226 said:


> that makes sense! Thanks slayer, was trying to reduce some weight but whats one more battery right...geez! lol, my lil old 20 year old 1000+ hour 25HP Johnson might need replacing soon  haha


That's one thing about Floundering. Normally you don't put alot of hours on your motor.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

oh my lil Skiff has been in my family for its entire existence pretty much...the motor on it has seen a solid 15 years of run time and for a period there we were burning up a 6 gal. tank every weekend just about...she's still got good compression, I can just tell over the years there has been some power lost due to its age...if I can squeeze another year or 2 out of the old girl I will be happy and I will swear by that motor too, damn thing has hardly ever failed...of course that comes with good and regular maintenance


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

I use an old battery charger hooked to only one deep cycle battery, just plug in into my Honda 2,000 I also run the HPS lights with the Honda, never have to worry about anything going dead, It runs on idle for hours of fishing. I run the running lights, spot light, trolling motor and I use the trolling motor almost the entire night of fishing. The built in 12 volt charger on the Honda is useless for keeping my battery charged while fishing.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I don't know about 42amps but I do know I had a Stanley Smart Charger on my boat for a while and with a 12v 55lb motor on 2 it drew 11amps. Your genny puts out 8amps. I know I ran my genny on my trolling motor battery and never charged it, ever. Once I crank the genny up I never cut it off until I got to the ramp. Worked great


----------

